# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Ouriços >  Asthenosoma marisrubri

## Julio Macieira

_Asthenosoma marisrubri

_

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
É de facto um animal de beleza vibrante mas...é VENENOSO....podem ler mais sobre esse facto aqui Organismos venenosos-perigosos do recife/Reef venomous-dangerous critters

Abaixo coloco a descrição do Ronald L. Shimek sobre ouriços-do-mar do Género Asthenosoma




> _Asthenosoma spp._
> *Ouriços-do-mar de fogo*
> 
> *Tamanho máximo*: Até 15 cm em diâmetro.
> *Distribuição geográfica*: Indo-Pacifico
> *Cubicagem do aquário*: 0.380 m3 (380 litros) ou maior
> *Iluminação*: Imaterial
> *Alimentos & Alimentação*: Alguívoro; necessita de uma refeição ocasional de carne.
> *Adequabilidade para Aquário/Compatibilidade para aquário de recife*: Não adequado para um aquário de recife; capaz de infligir uma picadela dolorosa e perigosa.
> ...


Na secção de Mergulho, podem ver mais espécies do Mar Vermelho Red Sea 2007  (Multi-pagina thread 1 2 3 4 5 ... Ultima Página)

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

